

Did I Get Owned? LulzSec Leak Email Checker - ZooteoInc
http://1020.me/didigetowned/

======
Yhippa
I don't know if I'd submit my personal email address to this service. I'd
rather Ctrl+F through the flat file of addresses if I could find it.

------
shawnbaden
Looks like a great way to make it ON the list.

